# Painting Raven Guard



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've decided to start collecting Raven Guard, but will probably only get a small force. I've done a few thread searches and everything is at least a year old and nobody is specific enough (Some people suggest three highlights, but don't mention how fine each of them should be and which ones should be thicker ect..

I've even looked at other forums, but even the way people speak on those isn't what I like to see on Heresy. So, anybody want to suggest how to paint black to me? I'd love a really good guide, and a result picture (if you have one).


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

If you go to the GW website & under bloodangels there are various painting guides, try following the death company guide for the black, hope that helps you


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

I painted my GK army black.

- Beware - Bad paint jobs ahead. 
Here are some pics























1) I started with a black prime.
2) 50/50 adeptus battlegrey (I think that's its name, it's the really dark foundation) and chaos black base coat.
3) for the marines I applied a highlight of adeptus battlegrey but with the termies I worked my way up in stages to make them look better.
4) I used a badab black wash to dull down the highlights.
5) Re-apply the grey on the finest edges.

That's it. They're not very good but as a whole the army looks nice.

GOOD LUCK BRUVVA!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want a black like that of gw's Black Templars the recipe is as follows:

50/50 codex grey, chaos black mix, edge highlighting along all the edges. (Though this was the old, darker codex grey, you might want to add more black). 

Then pure codex grey edge highlight, thinner lines and focusing on the raised/ prominent edges. 

Finally a fortress grey highlight on the highest, most prominent edges and points. (Be very careful not to go overboard with this.) 

Edge highlighting black like the above is probably the easiest way to get a good looking black. You could try blending (much like matt's black templars log on our own site here) but that will take significantly longer and requires a significant degree of skill in blending.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice on painting blacks. I may have seen that blending technique which I might consider giving a go. 

The Grey Knights actually look pretty good, they just look unfinished. I'd paint their eyes and add more detail so you can tell they're actually supposed to be black. The details you have done look outstanding, like those lava-style swords!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I think there may be a tutorial over painting black in the Paint section there. You might want to give it a look. While all of the above are excellent examples, I think there's one that gives a stage by stage on highlighting black, along with pictures. I'll see if I can't find it.

Edited for linkage: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8764

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see them started. GL. Post them in steps if you need or wants help, we will be here for ya!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help, and even just the general support and encouragement. My Assault Marines arrived today, but I won't be able to paint them until I get my conversion pack (Which won't be until like.. Next month). My Veteran and Jump Pack should show up soon so I'll paint him and get him up on here.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The bloodhound tutorial that nate linked should do you proud, but may I suggest experimenting with blue instead of grey for the highlights. 

Particularly when painting large amounts of black armour, the blue gives a nice cold 'sheen' compared to the grey.

Good luck and don't forget the pics :victory:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I might add a little bit of green into the mix; Raven Guard have always seemed like they need a little bit of green to me. I could also use Shadow Grey with black for my highlights. The GW site seemed to depict Shadow Grey as very blue, but how blue is it?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

If it's comparable to the older color, it has a nice bluish-grey hue. Mixed with a spot of Chaos Black, it would make for a very good initial highlight. Then just add a little more Shadow Grey to the mix to build up your highlights. If they still make the color (which is questionable since the pot I have is nearly twenty years old and I don't really check what paints GW is making now LOL), Space Wolf Grey would also be a nice highlighting color. It has a very subtle blue tint to it that's not quite as start as regular greys.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

New question involving blacks. I don't own any greys... I don't have the money to buy them just yet, so I was wondering if anybody knew the ratios for chaos black:skull white? Preferably to Bloodhound's (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8764) guide to black armour.


----------



## Mezillious (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry to thread-hijack, but I am in the same position. Got my first lot of space marines and am painting them up as Raven Guard. I found this great and easy tutorial for black armour on a blog here which is really easy to use. I'm about halfway through with a couple of models but am waiting on the rest of the paints and washes to arrive so they are half-finished but already they look pretty decent for my first attempt.

Hope this helps!


----------

